# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Houston Plant Event on April 7th-9th!!!



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

From this Thursday on to the Saturday of the same week NASH and ADG are hosting a series of events about plants.....ALL ABOUT PLANTS!!! Just wondering if anybody is coming to the H-town







It will be both fun and awesome and super-duper! See y'all there!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

hmmm

i live in oklahoma. would it be worth the drive? also, where is it located and all?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

It's hosted by ADG, the Houston's Aquarium Design Group. This year the guest speaker will be Oliver Knott from Germany whose scaping skill is unmatched. It will be an awesome experience.

Thursday---Plant Collection at San Marcos

Friday---Tour around Houston's LFS

Saturday---Oliver Knott guest lecturing as well as Senske Bro, Luis, Oliver setting up a tank or two. These plus many plant celebs will be there.

***They were saying it is RSVP, but I am not totally sure. It would be a good idea to call the ADG for more info.

http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

thanks paul. u gonna be there?

seriously i doubt i can attend, but i really want to.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Just got back from ADG. What an event we had today! Man, it was just awesome! Right now I feel like I'm having information overload. Jeff and Mike Senske were just great hosts with some scaping skills. Luis, what else can I say about the guy, haha He is our beloved NASH president







And then there was Oliver Knott. Sensational guy. Great lecture we had about his 'Training Days' in Japan where he worked as part of the Amano team to scape tanks. Also finally got to meet other plant celebs such as Ganzanfar and Jay; two other plant gurus. It was just too much at the end, haha! I am pretty sure some people will post pictures taken at the event on-line soon. Just gotta wait and see. All in all, I am an ADA convert now. Start saving them pennies


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

So sorry I had to miss it all!

I spent all of Friday preparing for a garage sale, all of Saturday holding the garage sale. 

Total take = $130. Given that two of us worked that whole time, that is about $3.50 per hour. And I missed this great event.

NEVER AGAIN!


----------

